# iPhone 3G "Call ended" "Call failed"



## lordchudley!

I got my 16GB iPhone 3G on Monday. Didn't really try much calling until today (Thursday). Here is the problem: most times when I dial a number, I immediately receive a "call ended" message, followed by a "call failed" message. It took me 23 failed attempts before my call to Rogers support actually went through.

I've seen this problem mentioned a few times on the web, but usually in reference to unlocked first-gen iPhones. My phone is not unlocked. The purported fix is to change the Date and Time from setting automatically and to make sure Show My Caller ID is turned on; however, this did not fix my problem. I've tried reseting, restoring, and reseating (the SIM card) and nothing seems to help.

Still on hold with Rogers. I would really like take it back to the store where I bought it and demand a new one. I don't want to have to deal with tech support making me jump through hoops and making wait on hold all day.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer

I spent a much shorter time on hold with Fido today for the exact same thing with my wife. There were several layers of places to find and reset the network stuff. They, it appears, have a way of resetting your phone on the network remotely - which (if it's true) is what ultimately seemed to be the trick. I don't actually know what went screwy but her phone worked for days and days in a row and then, wham, nothing.

I hope your solution gets resolved. It was a lot of 'go to settings and tap this, turn this on/off then back on/off' kind of stuff so there's no telling what, if anything helped. But, rest assured, it was back up and running after.


----------



## marct

Ravindra Mohabeer said:


> I spent a much shorter time on hold with Fido today for the exact same thing with my wife. There were several layers of places to find and reset the network stuff. They, it appears, have a way of resetting your phone on the network remotely - which (if it's true) is what ultimately seemed to be the trick. I don't actually know what went screwy but her phone worked for days and days in a row and then, wham, nothing.
> 
> I hope your solution gets resolved. It was a lot of 'go to settings and tap this, turn this on/off then back on/off' kind of stuff so there's no telling what, if anything helped. But, rest assured, it was back up and running after.


I don't think it's that convoluted IMO. Just call Rogers or Fido, get the iPhone tech support people and tell them the problem. For me it took 2 minutes to fix it after being only hold for almost 40


----------



## HowEver

Just ask the technical support department for a "reset to switch" and it works (separately) for voice, data, text messaging, etc. (No, again, I don't work there.)


----------



## lordchudley!

Update

I went through the tech support process of turn this off, do this, do that, and that did not fix my problem. What did fix the problem was turning 3G off. On EDGE, calls could be placed with 100 per cent success. 

So, the problem is either my iPhone's 3G radio, or the 3G network in Winnipeg. (Anyone else in Winnipeg having problems?) Network support told me on Friday that the 3G network looked fine and had no reported problems. On Saturday, however, a different guy said there were intermittent dropouts (but starting when, I don't know). My ticket is still open and I am awaiting for a response. If Rogers says the 3G is up and running perfectly and my phone works properly, then fine. If not, then my iPhone gots issues.

The frustrating part is that I'd just like the thing to work so I can start using it as it was intended (3G). (A bit of a first-world problem, I know.) Also frustrating is waiting on hold with Rogers. Having said that though, the first two support techs I talked to were great. The techs are probably the only people who know what they are talking about at Rogers.

Word of advice: if 3G (phone, data) seems flaky, try turning 3G off.


----------



## scandals

lordchudley! said:


> Update
> 
> I went through the tech support process of turn this off, do this, do that, and that did not fix my problem. What did fix the problem was turning 3G off. On EDGE, calls could be placed with 100 per cent success.
> 
> So, the problem is either my iPhone's 3G radio, or the 3G network in Winnipeg. (Anyone else in Winnipeg having problems?) Network support told me on Friday that the 3G network looked fine and had no reported problems. On Saturday, however, a different guy said there were intermittent dropouts (but starting when, I don't know). My ticket is still open and I am awaiting for a response. If Rogers says the 3G is up and running perfectly and my phone works properly, then fine. If not, then my iPhone gots issues.
> 
> The frustrating part is that I'd just like the thing to work so I can start using it as it was intended (3G). (A bit of a first-world problem, I know.) Also frustrating is waiting on hold with Rogers. Having said that though, the first two support techs I talked to were great. The techs are probably the only people who know what they are talking about at Rogers.
> 
> Word of advice: if 3G (phone, data) seems flaky, try turning 3G off.


Hey Lordchudley, 
I am in Winnipeg and I am also experiencing the same thing. When 3G is on, the phone has trouble making calls and sending text messages. I can try dozens of times and have it fail every time, but when I switch to EDGE it works flawlessly. This just seems to be a recent development, as it was fine before. Hmmm?


----------



## lordchudley!

scandals said:


> Hey Lordchudley,
> I am in Winnipeg and I am also experiencing the same thing. When 3G is on, the phone has trouble making calls and sending text messages. I can try dozens of times and have it fail every time, but when I switch to EDGE it works flawlessly. This just seems to be a recent development, as it was fine before. Hmmm?


I am somewhat comforted to hear that the problem is the network and not my phone. I started having problems on Thursday. When did you notice?


----------



## scandals

lordchudley! said:


> I am somewhat comforted to hear that the problem is the network and not my phone. I started having problems on Thursday. When did you notice?


I think it was around the same time. I know I was having trouble all day on Friday and it still is flaky today. I originally thought it was the bluetooth headset that I purchased this week, but it doesn't seem to make a difference if it is connected or not. Are you using bluetooth? Did Rogers try to reset anything on their end?


----------



## lordchudley!

scandals said:


> I think it was around the same time. I know I was having trouble all day on Friday and it still is flaky today. I originally thought it was the bluetooth headset that I purchased this week, but it doesn't seem to make a difference if it is connected or not. Are you using bluetooth? Did Rogers try to reset anything on their end?


Rogers had me do several things to the phone and I assume they did several things on their end, including resetting. I haven't been using Bluetooth, though I did try connecting to an old headset I have... maybe on Thursday night. Don't see how the two would be connected though.


----------



## scandals

lordchudley! said:


> Rogers had me do several things to the phone and I assume they did several things on their end, including resetting. I haven't been using Bluetooth, though I did try connecting to an old headset I have... maybe on Thursday night. Don't see how the two would be connected though.


I think it must be something at their end. Yesterday people were calling me from a landline and it was going straight to voicemail. I was missing all my calls. Then, I couldn't even get a connection when I was at my parent's place (no bars), sitting outside in the yard. Very odd. Then I was in Osborne Village and had 5 bars on EDGE and 1 to 4 bars on 3G (it jumps around). Lots of failed calls and texts. I was thinking about restoring the phone, but I think that might be a waste of time. It seems to be ok at the moment.


----------



## pureeville

scandals said:


> I know I was having trouble all day on Friday and it still is flaky today.


I had trouble on Friday, too. Also in Winnipeg.


----------



## lordchudley!

scandals said:


> I think it must be something at their end. Yesterday people were calling me from a landline and it was going straight to voicemail. I was missing all my calls. Then, I couldn't even get a connection when I was at my parent's place (no bars), sitting outside in the yard. Very odd. Then I was in Osborne Village and had 5 bars on EDGE and 1 to 4 bars on 3G (it jumps around). Lots of failed calls and texts. I was thinking about restoring the phone, but I think that might be a waste of time. It seems to be ok at the moment.


I just turned 3G on and got the little "3G" logo at the top of the screen--that hadn't been appearing recently. I tried dialling out and all calls successfully dialled! I haven't tried data yet.

I, too, first started looking at this problem when I noticed I had received a voicemail but had not received the call even though the phone was on. I am downtown and constantly have five bars for 3G. So, it seemed that 3G was broadcasting, but not properly. This is a problem for the iPhone (and other phones, presumably) because the phone won't automatically switch to EDGE in this situation, because it still receives the 3G signal. I hope Rogers can get their 3G rock solid.


----------



## lordchudley!

A network tech from Rogers just called to see if the problem was fixed. To me, the problem appears to be fixed. Data seems quick. I can make phone calls now. The tech said the 3G signals were fine, but the routing (call routing? data routing?) was not working properly. He said about 15 people complained. I guess I was just one of the first.


----------



## scandals

lordchudley! said:


> A network tech from Rogers just called to see if the problem was fixed. To me, the problem appears to be fixed. Data seems quick. I can make phone calls now. The tech said the 3G signals were fine, but the routing (call routing? data routing?) was not working properly. He said about 15 people complained. I guess I was just one of the first.


wow, thanks for the info lc! glad to hear that it seems to have been delt with. i will keep an eye on mine and post if there are any further developments. thanks again!


----------



## groundctrl

hey, i ended up googling this problem and found this thread. i have a Fido iPhone 3G, totally clean out of the box and this started.

all i had to do to fix it was to reboot the phone. you hold down the lock key (on the top) and the central button and it reboots, then it worked fine for me.

good luck!


----------



## Delroy666

I had the same problem with my phone on a few separate occasions, and turning it completely off and back on solved it for me. Since I started rebooting my phone about once a week as a preventative measure, I haven't had a single dropped call. <knock wood>


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer

I also found it possible to sort of soft reset the dropped call business by going to general and turning on airplane mode waiting for a few seconds and then turning it off. That sometimes works for me I. The short run. I usually end up with the reset you indicated.


----------



## cardwell.brad

I had the same call failed problem. As soon as I turned 3g off it worked flawlessly.


----------

